# Blenden für Obsidian 900D



## my2ndlife2 (17. Oktober 2013)

*Blenden für Obsidian 900D*

Hallo Blackbear,

ich benötige die vier Laufwerksblenden für ein Corsair Obsidian 900D aus Aluminium - d.h. die, die über die ganze Breite des Gehäuses gehen. Ich konnte bisher nicht herausfinden, wo ich diese Teile nachbestellen kann.

Kannst du mir da weiterhelfen?

Danke und Gruß
my2ndlife2


----------



## Bluebeard (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Blenden für Obsidian 900D*

Hi my2ndlife2,

Bitte einmal eine RMA-Anfrage senden. Dann kümmern wir uns darum.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## my2ndlife2 (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Blenden für Obsidian 900D*

So... habe inzwischen Nachricht vom Support bekommen. Da ich das Gehäuse gebraucht gekauft habe, muss ich die Blenden im Online Store kaufen. Ist allerdings der amerikanische, d.h. ich muss 18.50$ Versand bezahlen... es gibt aber keine Möglichkeit das zu umgehen, da Ersatzteile in Deutschland nicht direkt vertrieben werden, oder?


----------



## Bluebeard (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Blenden für Obsidian 900D*

Hi my2ndlife2, 

einzige Möglichkeit im Moment ist der Corsair Shop. Die Ware wird über Holland geleitet, so dass man keine Zollgebühren hat. Leider sind die Versandkosten recht hoch.

Viele Grüße!


----------

